# Galveston Bay 6/7



## troutmanmike (Mar 15, 2006)

I made a last minute decision to go ahead and go fishing, so i called up some buddies, and off we go. We were off the boat and started fishing about 5:30am and the bite started about 6am non-stop until we limited out with 40 trout, with them ranging from 16-21 inches. The bite was just crazy it was every cast.. I guess they have been waiting on us to get there. We caught the fish on sand eels in plum/chartruese, and anything with glow. We fished some shell in 2-4ft of water. We were off the water by 8am. Great morning on the water despite the gusty winds..Thanks Jason for the sringer.. HA!HA!


----------



## texacajun (May 2, 2005)

SSSWWWEEEETTT. Nice job. Hopefully their still biting when I get a day off!! Nice mess o fish.

Mike


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

texacajun said:


> SSSWWWEEEETTT. Nice job. Hopefully their still biting when I get a day off!! Nice mess o fish.
> 
> Mike


I'm ready Mike, you still got my # ???? lol


----------



## fishy (Jun 20, 2005)

nice fish. Can i be you buddy?


----------



## D.L. (Sep 13, 2007)

D#$n it I should've got up and gone I couldnt sleep got up and checked the weather and it said 20 out of the SE so I started mowing the lawn!


----------



## cncman (Sep 12, 2005)

"off the boat" so wade fishing right? Good job, I guess the wind didnt make the water to murky?


----------



## Fish Aholic (May 13, 2005)

troutmanmike said:


> I made a last minute decision to go ahead and go fishing, so i called up some buddies, and off we go. We were off the boat and started fishing about 5:30am and the bite started about 6am non-stop until we limited out with 40 trout, with them ranging from 16-21 inches. The bite was just crazy it was every cast.. I guess they have been waiting on us to get there. We caught the fish on sand eels in plum/chartruese, and anything with glow. We fished some shell in 2-4ft of water. We were off the water by 8am. Great morning on the water despite the gusty winds..Thanks Jason for the sringer.. HA!HA!


LOL!!!! I let you borrow the stringer and no invite? WTH?? j/k

Congrats!!


----------



## texacajun (May 2, 2005)

Badhabit said:


> I'm ready Mike, you still got my # ???? lol


Me and you bro....looks like we may wanna bring Troutmanmike too!!!! :biggrin:

Mike


----------



## 6Mile (Dec 17, 2005)

vert nice mess of fish, congrats to you and your buddies


----------



## Hop (May 21, 2004)

Awesome! Wish we could have made a haul like that today with the Sunshine kids. For the most part it was hardheads, slimers and croakers. Way to brave te winds! 
--Hop


----------



## spannymacker (Jan 3, 2008)

all I have to say is wow!!!!


----------



## troutmanmike (Mar 15, 2006)

*#?*

No I dont but i told you I would trade a trip for your famous brisket!!LOL


Badhabit said:


> I'm ready Mike, you still got my # ???? lol


----------



## Tony Espinoza (Dec 9, 2006)

*U hit hard*

You hammered them Legend, Nice mess of fish.


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

Nice catch Mike! Sounds better than my Saturday morning. Power washing the Mrs. car and cleaning the pool!


----------



## birdman77520 (Nov 19, 2007)

Way to catch 'em....nothing like being a "kid again"...great feeling!! JT from Baytown


----------



## let's talk fishin (Jan 4, 2008)

wow way to catch'em


----------



## Alex258 (May 27, 2006)

you put the hurt on those fish! Nice stringer


----------



## spitfire (Jan 2, 2007)

good report!!!!


----------



## waderdude832 (Jun 7, 2008)

Where yal go and what did yal use


----------



## Mullet (May 21, 2004)

*Ouch*

*OUCH !! *

That's what I call puttin the hurt on em...........


----------



## NateTxAg (Apr 11, 2006)

You ain't lying!!


Mullet said:


> *OUCH !! *
> 
> That's what I call puttin the hurt on em...........


Troutman you should have only keep 5!!! Hahahah im just messing with ya!! Awesome stringer of fish right there. Keep the reports coming!


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

impressive


----------



## FISH FRYER (Jun 8, 2006)

The hurting he put on them today is a DOUBLE OUCH!! Let see if he will post those!! WOW!!!


Mullet said:


> *OUCH !! *
> 
> That's what I call puttin the hurt on em...........


----------



## troutmanmike (Mar 15, 2006)

There you go FRYER!!


FISH FRYER said:


> The hurting he put on them today is a DOUBLE OUCH!! Let see if he will post those!! WOW!!!


----------

